# Master of Disguise



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

My daughter has been bugging me to see "Master of Disguise," the new Dana Carvey movie. I must say this was the worst movie I have seen in a very long time. It was stale, unfunny, and over not a moment too soon. Don't waste your time or money.


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

IMO, Dana Carvey was _slightly_ funny on SNL. As the star of a feature length comedy?--forget it!

It only took me one viewing of the commercial featuring the 'turtle' character (whatever that is) to make me decide to NEVER see Master of Disguise.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

oh, c'mon-give a fellow with a baboon's heart a break, willya????


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I thought we weren't supposed to talk about Rage anymore?


----------

